# C-Section vs. Natural Delivery..............



## missbabypo

which would you choose?

I've done both and still can't make up my mind. With new changes stating that women can now choose I was just wondring where everyone stood?


----------



## sailorsgirl

I had a c section, I would not recommend it to anyone unless it was for medical reasons. xxx


----------



## purapura

I had natural birth (well with epidural) and I would defenatly do it natural again but without the epidural. I hated the Epi as I couldn't change position in the end and it was painful to lay down.


----------



## sequeena

I've only had a vaginal delivery but I think I would choose that everytime. My labour was straight forward. It last 4 days from first contraction and hurt like hell, but I healed quickly. A c-section is completely different and having seen friends go through it and the subsequent recovery time I would choose vaginal over c-section everytime.

I have no problems going for a c-section for medical reasons or if someone has had a traumatic birth experience.


----------



## Ilikecake

Having had an EMCS, I would choose a natural labour all the way. It was gutting seeing other ladies and friends up and about minutes after whilst I was in pain and couldn't move to get him.


----------



## Tanikins

Natural. Oh kids with his ex were both c-sec so i was petrified id have to have 1!!! Then when i was being told lo was big i would ask mw every week if id need a sec. The thought of it scares the poop outa me

Obv if needed it would be done but theres no way id choose major surgery over pushing


----------



## Lina

I don't think that this works in practise. In the hospital I gave birth, one would still need to satisfy a clinical psychologist before a section could be granted.


----------



## emyandpotato

I'd be upset if I had to have a C-section but in labour last time I remember thinking that planned C-section mums didn't know how good they had it. I don't want one next time either because I have a very specific birth plan due to lack of bonding last time, I don't want the same problem again.


----------



## SillyMoo1983

I had an emcs so can't compare but I would have opted for a natural delivery if it was physically safe & possible if I had a choice. At the time my baby made the decision for me. I felt very isolated not being able to drive and living in the middle of nowhere. We got through it though :) 

We'll see what happens next time! Let the baby decide!


----------



## MonstHer

If you have your heart set on breastfeeding, you may want to choose vaginal delivery.
In some instances, a C-section can interfere with it.


----------



## missbabypo

I had an EMCS with my first because he was distressed, he was a big baby (9lb13.5oz) an no matter how hard I pused he just would not come down. With my second (8lb14oz) I had to have an epidural, drips and constant fetal monitoringpurely because I was VBAC. My epidural failed and I ended up not being able to move my toes for 6 weeks!

I certainly took longer to recover from my c-section but given my tendancy for big babies I dont know what i would choose if i was to do it again.


----------



## Blah11

You can't really just chose which one you want, thats a common misconception of the new guidelines.

Anyway, I'd never want a csection, they terrify me and other than knowing your exact date the baby will be born, i dont see any positives vs a vaginal birth. Ive had 2 vaginal births, the first was good I thought but my 2nd birth experience was amazing. dont know if it was because it was totally natural and pain relief free or because I was at home or just because he was my 2nd but i REALLY enjoyed it.


----------



## missbabypo

MonstHer said:


> If you have your heart set on breastfeeding, you may want to choose vaginal delivery.
> In some instances, a C-section can interfere with it.


It doesn't really interfere it's just that sometimes the milk can take slightly longer to come in but lots of other things can impact that too


----------



## sailorsgirl

To this day I feel like I failed as a mum because of my section. I know I haven't but its always there, and knowing I will have to have another upsets me as I know its unlikely Ill ever experience natural childbirth. Also the surprise element was taken away, and the difficulty moving around was tough to deal with. Not to mention the flap on my tummy now lol xxx


----------



## hulahoop09

I had a planned c section because of tokophobia and wouldnt change it for the world. I had a great recovery and my pain was less than period pains i have experienced. Xx


----------



## missbabypo

sailorsgirl said:


> To this day I feel like I failed as a mum because of my section. I know I haven't but its always there, and knowing I will have to have another upsets me as I know its unlikely Ill ever experience natural childbirth. Also the surprise element was taken away, and the difficulty moving around was tough to deal with. Not to mention the flap on my tummy now lol xxx


It has taken me a hell of a long time not to feel like I failed at something every woman should be able to experience, at one point on a few social networking sites their was a lot of hate towards section mummies and i think thats what made me stand up for myself and realise i wasnt less of a mum for having a section and that i love my son as much as anyone who has had a natural birth loves theirs xx


----------



## Blah11

Random q to those who had 2nd or more child via csection - do you still get afterpains? If not, thats another positive cos the afterpains I had with roman were horrid :(


----------



## Blah11

sailorsgirl said:


> To this day I feel like I failed as a mum because of my section. I know I haven't but its always there, and knowing I will have to have another upsets me as I know its unlikely Ill ever experience natural childbirth. Also the surprise element was taken away, and the difficulty moving around was tough to deal with. Not to mention the flap on my tummy now lol xxx

Why can't you try for VBAC? You had a c/s cos of a breech presentation did you not? Or is it that uou don't want any other children?


----------



## MonstHer

Blah11, what are afterpains?!
Well obviously from the name I can gather, but what are they from?


----------



## sailorsgirl

Blah11 said:


> sailorsgirl said:
> 
> 
> To this day I feel like I failed as a mum because of my section. I know I haven't but its always there, and knowing I will have to have another upsets me as I know its unlikely Ill ever experience natural childbirth. Also the surprise element was taken away, and the difficulty moving around was tough to deal with. Not to mention the flap on my tummy now lol xxx
> 
> Why can't you try for VBAC? You had a c/s cos of a breech presentation did you not? Or is it that uou don't want any other children?Click to expand...

I cant because of complications in my pregnancy, plus Ive been informed by my consultant that they dont think I can carry babies the right way, so the chances are they will be breech again. Due to my size they will be unlikely to turn the baby round and with my previous complications, they have said they wouldnt want to try anyway.


----------



## sequeena

MonstHer said:


> Blah11, what are afterpains?!
> Well obviously from the name I can gather, but what are they from?

I can describe them as really long contractions. I had them when thomas was a few days old. I thought something was seriously wrong as the pain just wouldn't stop. I felt like I was in established labour again.


----------



## Blah11

They feel like horrible cramps. They get worse with every child you have apparently (i didnt have them with amelie). My MW said some women on their 4th or 5th child think the afterpains are worse than labour pains  Its just the pain of your uterus contracting back down, some breastfeeders get them when theyre feeding.


----------



## Blah11

sailorsgirl said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sailorsgirl said:
> 
> 
> To this day I feel like I failed as a mum because of my section. I know I haven't but its always there, and knowing I will have to have another upsets me as I know its unlikely Ill ever experience natural childbirth. Also the surprise element was taken away, and the difficulty moving around was tough to deal with. Not to mention the flap on my tummy now lol xxx
> 
> Why can't you try for VBAC? You had a c/s cos of a breech presentation did you not? Or is it that uou don't want any other children?Click to expand...
> 
> I cant because of complications in my pregnancy, plus Ive been informed by my consultant that they dont think I can carry babies the right way, so the chances are they will be breech again. Due to my size they will be unlikely to turn the baby round and with my previous complications, they have said they wouldnt want to try anyway.Click to expand...

Oh right. Bit of a premature decision IMO so don't give up hope just yet :hugs: You might have a different consultant next time with different ideas.


----------



## sequeena

Blah11 said:


> They feel like horrible cramps. They get worse with every child you have apparently (i didnt have them with amelie). My MW said some women on their 4th or 5th child think the afterpains are worse than labour pains

oh my god I dread having another then :(


----------



## sailorsgirl

That would be nice :) I would only be induced that way. Never know they could be wrong. I would definately choose natural delivery :) xxx


----------



## MonstHer

Hmmm, I did not have any afterpains then. They kept trying to give me pain medication and I was like, what for?! From the sound of them, not looking forward to it if I have another!


----------



## Blah11

sequeena said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> They feel like horrible cramps. They get worse with every child you have apparently (i didnt have them with amelie). My MW said some women on their 4th or 5th child think the afterpains are worse than labour pains
> 
> oh my god I dread having another then :(Click to expand...

Ugh I know right :dohh: must suck having labour pains when you already have a baby. You cant even say to yourself that theyre bringing your baby out! I had horrible contractions for an hour after roman was born waiting on the placenta (I didnt have the injection) and that was bad enough.


----------



## missbabypo

My after pains from my section felt a whole lot worse than from my natural.
I also got deferred wind that made me feel like i was having a heart attack lol


----------



## nicb26

I feel upset that I had to have a section (breech baby), and def hope to have vbac next time. However it wasn't as bad as I thought. I was in agony the day after but was walking 40 mins or more with the pram only a week after. Also my milk came in quickly and I have a big supply. I do feel vie missed out, but it makes me SO angry when I hear people saying that c section mums don't bond with their babies, or that it is easier ( it's major surgery, you can't pick your baby up while you are still numb, not to mention the other psychological issues). Glad to say haven't seen anyone on here being negative towards c sections, but have on other forums and even members of my family! :( xx


----------



## mandy81

I've had 2 c-section's and I have been told if I have anymore children they too will be delivered by c-section :(

I tried to have Dylan 'normally' but it just wasn't happening for me I was in labour for 12 hours and was 1cm the whole time, they then had to rush me down for and EM c-section as my scar (from having sophie-lou) was starting to open at one side because they had left me in labour too long :growlmad:
then to add to the whole drama when they were cutting me open they cut my little mans head because my scar had got very weak.

I didn't have a very enjoyable time as you can probably tell !! lol xx


----------



## mandy81

nicb26 said:


> I feel upset that I had to have a section (breech baby), and def hope to have vbac next time. However it wasn't as bad as I thought. I was in agony the day after but was walking 40 mins or more with the pram only a week after. Also my milk came in quickly and I have a big supply. I do feel vie missed out, but it makes me SO angry when I hear people saying that c section mums don't bond with their babies, or that it is easier ( it's major surgery, you can't pick your baby up while you are still numb, not to mention the other psychological issues). Glad to say haven't seen anyone on here being negative towards c sections, but have on other forums and even members of my family! :( xx

I hate the whole 'c-section mums don't bond with baby'
As I posted above I've had 2 C-sections and I bonded straight away with my babies :cloud9:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Absolutely a natural delivery!!

Personally I believe that C sections should only be performed for medical reasons. CHOOSING a c section (which is a MAJOR surgery) just because of fear of giving birth is just.... nuts in my opinion. EVERYONE is scared of giving birth, but its something mothers have to go through (unless obviously for medical reasons, they need a c section)

:wacko:


----------



## MrsPOP

I had an EMCS. Had my heart set on a natural spontaneous labour and med free water birth...ended up being induced for pre-eclampsia which ended up EMCS.

I really hope for a nice, positive experience of a VBAC next time.

Im not bothered about people hatin' on me for having a section anymore. Some people can be such idiotic, judgemental douchebags and I have a new policy of ignoring those who think they are a better mum because of x/y/z etc. Its quite liberating not caring!


----------



## LittleBoo

Natural. No doubt about it. My first, I still struggle with our relationship. I did NOT bond. We're working on things, and I love him, but missing that in the beginning did serious damage. And in my case, I blame the surgery, lack of contact, inability to care for him, reliance on others and over medicating myself afterward to deal with the guilt. My second was pushed out, and it was beautiful. I have a picture of his head coming out, I can even see his button nose. I'll always treasure that picture. Our bond is incredible, for someone with at times severe mental health problems in the past and present, I did not feel PND in the slightest this time, and to me that's a miracle. I was up and bouncing about in no time after my second's delivery :p 

Of course, this is just a personal thing, I'm sure some ladies (for example women with previous traumatic labours/births) would chose a c-section and that's their choice.


----------



## mandy81

xx~Lor~xx said:


> Absolutely a natural delivery!!
> 
> Personally I believe that C sections should only be performed for medical reasons. CHOOSING a c section (which is a MAJOR surgery) just because of fear of giving birth is just.... nuts in my opinion. EVERYONE is scared of giving birth, but its something mothers have to go through (unless obviously for medical reasons, they need a c section)
> 
> :wacko:

Are you even allowed to have a c-section just because you are are scared to give birth ????

if so then that is just :wacko:
I have never heard of anyone having a c-section for that reason !!


----------



## sequeena

mandy81 said:


> xx~Lor~xx said:
> 
> 
> Absolutely a natural delivery!!
> 
> Personally I believe that C sections should only be performed for medical reasons. CHOOSING a c section (which is a MAJOR surgery) just because of fear of giving birth is just.... nuts in my opinion. EVERYONE is scared of giving birth, but its something mothers have to go through (unless obviously for medical reasons, they need a c section)
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> Are you even allowed to have a c-section just because you are are scared to give birth ????
> 
> if so then that is just :wacko:
> I have never heard of anyone having a c-section for that reason !!Click to expand...

Some people have real phobias, they can't help it.


----------



## mandy81

MrsPOP said:


> I had an EMCS. Had my heart set on a natural spontaneous labour and med free water birth...ended up being induced for pre-eclampsia which ended up EMCS.
> 
> I really hope for a nice, positive experience of a VBAC next time.
> 
> Im not bothered about people hatin' on me for having a section anymore. Some people can be such idiotic, judgemental douchebags and I have a new policy of ignoring those who think they are a better mum because of x/y/z etc. Its quite liberating not caring!

:thumbup:
same here hun, I don't give a toss what people think of me having 2 C-sections !!
Nobody has ever give me a hard time or had anything to say about it tbh xx


----------



## mandy81

sequeena said:


> mandy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xx~Lor~xx said:
> 
> 
> Absolutely a natural delivery!!
> 
> Personally I believe that C sections should only be performed for medical reasons. CHOOSING a c section (which is a MAJOR surgery) just because of fear of giving birth is just.... nuts in my opinion. EVERYONE is scared of giving birth, but its something mothers have to go through (unless obviously for medical reasons, they need a c section)
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> Are you even allowed to have a c-section just because you are are scared to give birth ????
> 
> if so then that is just :wacko:
> I have never heard of anyone having a c-section for that reason !!Click to expand...
> 
> Some people have real phobias, they can't help it.Click to expand...


So do hospitals just allow it ??

Like I said I have never heard of it before


----------



## MrsPOP

LittleBoo said:


> Natural. No doubt about it. My first, I still struggle with our relationship. I did NOT bond. We're working on things, and I love him, but missing that in the beginning did serious damage. And in my case, I blame the surgery, lack of contact, inability to care for him, reliance on others and over medicating myself afterward to deal with the guilt. My second was pushed out, and it was beautiful. I have a picture of his head coming out, I can even see his button nose. I'll always treasure that picture. Our bond is incredible, for someone with at times severe mental health problems in the past and present, I did not feel PND in the slightest this time, and to me that's a miracle. I was up and bouncing about in no time after my second's delivery :p
> 
> Of course, this is just a personal thing, I'm sure some ladies (*for example women with previous traumatic labours/births*) would chose a c-section and that's their choice.


I do sometimes think I would rather have a CBAC than a VBAC because of what happened with me during my induction, it was horrendous. But Im trying to stay positive an hoping Im brave enough to rock it VBAC style :)

As for bonding (this is in general, not to your comment littleboo :flower: It wasnt the c section as such that stopped the bonding but the lack of postnatal care. I believe postnatal care in general is completely appalling and if there were better quality care, bonding issues would reduce. The first night was awful and I remember my LO crying, the MWs werent answering the call button and I ended up ripping out my venflon attached to my drip for pain relief to try to get to her :( For me, the bonding issues were due to my LO being ill due to being unable to BF and the shock of my traumatic induction tbh, I dont think the actual c section was an issue.


----------



## sequeena

mandy81 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mandy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xx~Lor~xx said:
> 
> 
> Absolutely a natural delivery!!
> 
> Personally I believe that C sections should only be performed for medical reasons. CHOOSING a c section (which is a MAJOR surgery) just because of fear of giving birth is just.... nuts in my opinion. EVERYONE is scared of giving birth, but its something mothers have to go through (unless obviously for medical reasons, they need a c section)
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> Are you even allowed to have a c-section just because you are are scared to give birth ????
> 
> if so then that is just :wacko:
> I have never heard of anyone having a c-section for that reason !!Click to expand...
> 
> Some people have real phobias, they can't help it.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do hospitals just allow it ??
> 
> Like I said I have never heard of it beforeClick to expand...

TThey would have to be assessed but yes, it would be allowed for extreme circumstances.


----------



## MrsPOP

mandy81 said:


> xx~Lor~xx said:
> 
> 
> Absolutely a natural delivery!!
> 
> Personally I believe that C sections should only be performed for medical reasons. CHOOSING a c section (which is a MAJOR surgery) just because of fear of giving birth is just.... nuts in my opinion. EVERYONE is scared of giving birth, but its something mothers have to go through (unless obviously for medical reasons, they need a c section)
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> Are you even allowed to have a c-section just because you are are scared to give birth ????
> 
> if so then that is just :wacko:
> I have never heard of anyone having a c-section for that reason !!Click to expand...

hmm. :nope:

There is a genuine phobia of giving birth called Tokophobia. It can cause serious psychological upset. It isnt :wacko: ...it exists.


----------



## MrsPOP

FYI Mandy81 : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tokophobia

I think its safe to say I have experienced element some secondary tokophobia since the birth of my daughter although its getting better, the thought of having another child doesnt make me break out into a cold sweat. Im sure if I am brave enough to have another child I will be extremely anxious.


----------



## sequeena

MrsPOP said:


> FYI Mandy81 : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tokophobia
> 
> I think its safe to say I have experienced element some secondary tokophobia since the birth of my daughter although its getting better, the thought of having another child doesnt make me break out into a cold sweat. Im sure if I am brave enough to have another child I will be extremely anxious.

:hugs: You will be fine. If you manage to have a VBAC you'll do really well x it's painful yes, but it gives you such a high afterwards.


----------



## 17mummytobee

missbabypo said:


> which would you choose?
> 
> I've done both and still can't make up my mind. With new changes stating that women can now choose I was just wondring where everyone stood?

I had an emergancy c-section 7 days ago due to fetal distress in labour. I am now in the maternity high dependance room following four blood transfusions. I have had a tempreature avaraging around 38.4 for 6 days.nothing has shown up in bloods but am on IV antibiotics incase there is an infection. I've had a CT scan wich showed I have internal bleeding from my section. 
I have been unable to bf due to the pain of my section and until day 5 post delivary doing the simplest things like feeding and changing my baby where impossible to do independantly. Sure things may of been easier if I wasn't sick but who knows. All we know is I got sick because of my section and they are now quiering septicimia. 
I'm a firm beliver c-sections are for medical need only!!!!!!!


----------



## chobette

I would choose a vaginal delivery, I got to 9cm and had to have an emergency c-section. In a way, I felt robbed of the experience, but that's mainly because I didn't have a great experience with my c-section. Recovery wise I was fine. A planned c-section might not be as bad as an emergency one though. x


----------



## Eve

I have had 3 different deliveries. My first was a natural vaginal birth, with out any pain medication. I had an episiotomy though and that didn't feel that great. 
I had an emergency cesarian section, and it was terrible! It was the worst pain I have ever experienced in my life. It wasn't the emergency like usual on here, I had to be put to sleep under general anesthesia and the lost massive amounts of blood. My son died and I almost did as well. there was not enough time for epidural or spinal, as I would have died... So the pain was much more intense.
I then had a scheduled a c- section with no complications. It was great. The recovery time is longer than a vaginal birth of course, but given my last experience with a cesarian section I felt as if I were in heaven. I would not recommend a c section over a vaginal birth, but if you are faced with 1 I would not be scared.

A vaginal birth is much better for mom and baby :)


----------



## Arisa

hulahoop09 said:


> I had a planned c section because of tokophobia and wouldnt change it for the world. I had a great recovery and my pain was less than period pains i have experienced. Xx

Yay a positive C section reply :) For mental health reasons and fears such as tokophobia i think a C-section is a good idea. I have severe mental health issues but If I did not have them or need medication then perhaps I would feel completely different and want a home birth? I would rather a home birth over a hosptial vaginal delivery, too much intervention plus I am terrified of the idea of an episiotomy and forceps:/ sounds much worse to me pain wise than a section and its your vagina they are tampering with, so yeah a natural delivery with a small tear would be perfect even if its not completely realistic for all women it would be nice


----------



## angel2010

I had a c-section and I would never choose it again.


----------



## sailorsgirl

MrsPOP said:


> LittleBoo said:
> 
> 
> Natural. No doubt about it. My first, I still struggle with our relationship. I did NOT bond. We're working on things, and I love him, but missing that in the beginning did serious damage. And in my case, I blame the surgery, lack of contact, inability to care for him, reliance on others and over medicating myself afterward to deal with the guilt. My second was pushed out, and it was beautiful. I have a picture of his head coming out, I can even see his button nose. I'll always treasure that picture. Our bond is incredible, for someone with at times severe mental health problems in the past and present, I did not feel PND in the slightest this time, and to me that's a miracle. I was up and bouncing about in no time after my second's delivery :p
> 
> Of course, this is just a personal thing, I'm sure some ladies (*for example women with previous traumatic labours/births*) would chose a c-section and that's their choice.
> 
> 
> I do sometimes think I would rather have a CBAC than a VBAC because of what happened with me during my induction, it was horrendous. But Im trying to stay positive an hoping Im brave enough to rock it VBAC style :)
> 
> As for bonding (this is in general, not to your comment littleboo :flower: It wasnt the c section as such that stopped the bonding but the lack of postnatal care. I believe postnatal care in general is completely appalling and if there were better quality care, bonding issues would reduce. The first night was awful and I remember my LO crying, the MWs werent answering the call button and I ended up ripping out my venflon attached to my drip for pain relief to try to get to her :( For me, the bonding issues were due to my LO being ill due to being unable to BF and the shock of my traumatic induction tbh, I dont think the actual c section was an issue.Click to expand...

Aaw your aftercare sounded terrible. Mine was similar. Id not been allowed to eat for 12 hours before, got to hospital at 8am and had my baby girl at 12.53. Everything was great until we got into our room on the maternity ward. I had a private room, they forgot about me until the shift change over at 8pm, so I had nothing to eat still, No one ever answered the call button, then I got shouted at for feeding Isla our own formula. Throughout the night Isla wouldnt settle, still they never responded to the call button. I didnt realise but I had pulled my catheter out getting to her. Finally she fell asleep at 4.40am so i fell asleep too. at 5.20am someone came in, woke me up telling me my baby hadnt eaten enough and she had to wake Isla. she took her out of her crib, forced her to take a bottle, then gave her to me "make her take the rest of it" she said she would be back in half an hour to put her back in her crib. She never returned. I was also referred to as the elective section lady

I believe aftercare is incredibly important regardless of how you gave birth xxx


----------



## Ilikecake

missbabypo said:


> MonstHer said:
> 
> 
> If you have your heart set on breastfeeding, you may want to choose vaginal delivery.
> In some instances, a C-section can interfere with it.
> 
> 
> It doesn't really interfere it's just that sometimes the milk can take slightly longer to come in but lots of other things can impact that tooClick to expand...

Very true, took my body 3 days to realise I'd had James and for my milk to come in.


----------



## teal

Ilikecake said:


> missbabypo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MonstHer said:
> 
> 
> If you have your heart set on breastfeeding, you may want to choose vaginal delivery.
> In some instances, a C-section can interfere with it.
> 
> 
> It doesn't really interfere it's just that sometimes the milk can take slightly longer to come in but lots of other things can impact that tooClick to expand...
> 
> Very true, took my body 3 days to realise I'd had James and for my milk to come in.Click to expand...

I had an emergency forceps delivery, tore that badly I was in theatre for almost 3 hours being stitched up, lost a lot of blood and my milk didn't come in until day 6. 

I was advised if I have any future babies to have an elective section because of the damage done xx


----------



## hulahoop09

MrsPOP said:



> mandy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xx~Lor~xx said:
> 
> 
> Absolutely a natural delivery!!
> 
> Personally I believe that C sections should only be performed for medical reasons. CHOOSING a c section (which is a MAJOR surgery) just because of fear of giving birth is just.... nuts in my opinion. EVERYONE is scared of giving birth, but its something mothers have to go through (unless obviously for medical reasons, they need a c section)
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> Are you even allowed to have a c-section just because you are are scared to give birth ????
> 
> if so then that is just :wacko:
> I have never heard of anyone having a c-section for that reason !!Click to expand...
> 
> hmm. :nope:
> 
> There is a genuine phobia of giving birth called Tokophobia. It can cause serious psychological upset. It isnt :wacko: ...it exists.Click to expand...

For those that think having a c section for fear of birth is wacko. It isnt. I have tokophobia and for years never got pregnant etc as I was terrified. I cant listen to or watch tv if someone is in labour and thethought of it sent me into a panic attack and caused me years of upset. I eventually spoke to a mw who assured me c section was an option for me due to my phobia. When pregnant i saw a hypnobirthing mw and went to psychotherapy and under consultant care. Nothing worked and they allsupported my decision along with my own mw and gp. as soon as my date for c section was booked I could enjoy being pregnant! My fear also is to the extreme i cant touch others pregnant bumps. so glad i bonded with my own. Becaise of my fear the hypnobirthing mw said if i was made to have a natural delivery my body would fight the labour. shut down and i would end up with an emcs anyway. So glad i got there in the end and had a great c section experience and have my beautiful little baby i so longed for. Xx


----------



## Shortcake01

I ended up with an emcs and would probably opt for c section next time. I did feel a bit traumatised afterwards but think thats because I had a horrendous 40 hours before I got to the c section stage. In terms of afterwards, I was amazed at how little pain I had. I was up and showering after 4 hours and obviously I did feel some discomfort for a few days when getting in and out of bed it was nothing like I would have imagined. My scar healed really well and I was able to move around almost normally. My friend gave birth 4 weeks before me and had a good natural labour but then ended up in theatre afterwards for a tear and is still in pain with it now, 13 weeks later so I know out of the 2 of us who has suffered the most xxx


----------



## Maman

i just want to stand up for c-section here.

Its not for every woman, but vaginal birth is also, not for every woman. ALL the woman in my family have had problems birthing their babies, only two of us are lucky enough to have not had 4th degree tears and thats down to cesarean. 

I dont feel robbed of a 'natural' birth- Im actually relieved i havent had one. I can wholeheartedly say that it hasnt effected my mothering skills OR the bond with either of my babies. It hasnt effected my ability to breastfeed, ruined the first hours of my sons lives or been agonising. Ive not been left with emotional scars, problems because my hormones were different in the immediate time after birth, i was up and about doing normal stuff as quickly- if not quicker then my friends who have had vaginal births. The rush of emotion when i saw baby for the first time has been the same, and my husband got to cut the cord. 

The only way you would know ive had one now is because i have a small pinkish line accross my tummy and im a bit numb in places. Im sure with my 10.8lb baby the effects from having him vaginally would be more severe. My mum had me 26years ago and can still feel the pain in her vagina and back passage from where i tore her. 

But of course- every woman is different and every birth is different. I can say i prefer my planned section over my emergency but that is to be expected, because the emergency was exactly that- an emergency because my babys heart kept stopping and i wasnt coping. with my second section i had him on thursday mid-morning and was walking by thursday evening, then home on friday afternoon. I can say other than being sore on the friday ive had no cesarean related pain. 

So i vote- whatever suits a mother best


----------



## Maman

Blah11 said:


> Random q to those who had 2nd or more child via csection - do you still get afterpains? If not, thats another positive cos the afterpains I had with roman were horrid :(

no afterpains. I had like feeling like static shock a bit but not painful and only when i bf. However, they did have to give me drugs to make my uterus contract back down as i had been in slow labour for 4 days and he was big, and they basically said my uterus needed extra help because it was 'a bit knackered'


----------



## xxEMZxx

I've had 2 natural births and would want another even though I would be a little worried, both my births were great but I had trouble delivering the placenta each time, that along with the fact both were big babies resulted in 2 PPH's. I lost 900ml with my son and 1200ml's with my daughter and I only just got to the hospital in time with her thank god!! I'd just have to make sure as soon as I started getting contractions I get to hospital I guess lol! I would love a home birth but I know I would never be allowed, nor would I risk it xx


----------



## Dizzy321

Vaginal alllll the way if you have the choice. I have had both.
My 1st as an emerg section and the surgery and recovery were awful :nope: vaginal is so much better, being able to be up, around, shower, look after you baby as soon as you give birth and feel normal


----------



## aliss

Physical recovery after my vaginal delivery was a breeze, I was in the gym after a week and felt just fine. Yeah, I was sore down there but nothing that couldn't be coped with (episiotomy pain mostly)

For baby's safety, it will be a C-section next time.


----------



## sequeena

Ilikecake said:


> missbabypo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MonstHer said:
> 
> 
> If you have your heart set on breastfeeding, you may want to choose vaginal delivery.
> In some instances, a C-section can interfere with it.
> 
> 
> It doesn't really interfere it's just that sometimes the milk can take slightly longer to come in but lots of other things can impact that tooClick to expand...
> 
> Very true, took my body 3 days to realise I'd had James and for my milk to come in.Click to expand...

That's very good. I had a vaginal delivery and my milk came in after 4 days :thumbup:


----------



## Dizzy321

I was going to say the normal amout of time after birth for milk to come in (vaginal or section) is 3-4 days, it never comes in straight away.


----------



## chuck

I've had both and would never choose to have a CS again unless it was to save either mine or the babies life.

You shouldnt be able to choose a CS unless you have a medical reason (including genuine psychological reasons), and breech shouldnt be automatic CS neither should big babies.


----------



## aliss

chuck said:


> I've had both and would never choose to have a CS again unless it was to save either mine or the babies life.
> 
> You shouldnt be able to choose a CS unless you have a medical reason (including genuine psychological reasons), and breech shouldnt be automatic CS neither should big babies.

I totally agree with you chuck, especially about the big baby part. I had a big baby with shoulder dystocia, there are sooo many other factors to it than just the baby's size.

I cringe every time I hear a girl is being induced with pitocin and laid up on her back with epidural out of fear for shoulder dystocia... oh no, I would much rather try an 11lb naturally than a 6-8lb'er on my back with an epi :( :( :(


----------



## Snuffy

I have had two sections - one emergency, the second planned (my choice). 

I have been lucky and had a good recovery with both with little pain after the first two or three days. Even then it was more stiffness than pain if I'm honest.


----------



## tu123

Tricky question.

After reading the thread i have picked up on some cons for c sec:- "you cant get about and walk", "effects BF and bonding", "pain", etc, etc.

For me, i went through all that with my vaginal birth that resulted in a tear from hole to hole, infection, iv antibiotics, and a DVT (probably down to immobility).

And when it split open ten days later whilst i was in the bath and i saw the water turn to red, i was then mentally scarred for life:dohh:

My consultant is happy for me to try for a vaginal with an episiostomy but recommends a c sec as i am at a high risk of double incontinence if i tear in the same place.

So C Sec all the way here:thumbup:


----------



## Blah11

tu123 said:


> Tricky question.
> 
> After reading the thread i have picked up on some cons for c sec:- "you cant get about and walk", "effects BF and bonding", "pain", etc, etc.
> 
> For me, i went through all that with my vaginal birth that resulted in a tear from hole to hole, infection, iv antibiotics, and a DVT (probably down to immobility).
> 
> And when it split open ten days later whilst i was in the bath and i saw the water turn to red, i was then mentally scarred for life:dohh:
> 
> My consultant is happy for me to try for a vaginal with an episiostomy but recommends a c sec as i am at a high risk of double incontinence if i tear in the same place.
> 
> So C Sec all the way here:thumbup:

But theyre pretty much exactly the same risks of a Csection (infection, dvt). I think generally a csection has much more risk of wound infection and dvt than a vaginal but of course theres always an exception to the rule. In your case, I don't blame you for opting for an elective.


----------



## chuck

^^^ exactly tu you have great medical and psychological reasons for choosing surgery.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Vaginal birth hundred times over, id only have a c-sec if it was for medical reasons/emergency for mine or babys health sake.


----------



## nicb26

chuck said:


> I've had both and would never choose to have a CS again unless it was to save either mine or the babies life.
> 
> You shouldnt be able to choose a CS unless you have a medical reason (including genuine psychological reasons), and breech shouldnt be automatic CS neither should big babies.

Breech is a medical reason! Okit is poss to have a breech birth, but it's dangerous for the baby, increases chances of oxygen deficiency and therefore cerebral palsy, or even worse. I def wouldn't want to be encouraged into anything that could potentially harm my baby so much ! 

Sorry not trying to offend, and if a mother of a breech baby wants to try vaginal birth then it should be her choice, but only if she knows the risks xx


----------



## KellyC75

Im having my 4th csection in 3 weeks time :baby::baby::baby::baby:

I only wish I could have had my babies (or a least one of them) naturally :cry:

My pelvis is of a shape that prevents LO's entering safely naturally ~ Of course, as long as LO arrives safely, that really is all that matters :cloud9:


----------



## chuck

nicb26 said:


> Breech is a medical reason! Okit is poss to have a breech birth, but it's dangerous for the baby, increases chances of oxygen deficiency and therefore cerebral palsy, or even worse. I def wouldn't want to be encouraged into anything that could potentially harm my baby so much !
> 
> Sorry not trying to offend, and if a mother of a breech baby wants to try vaginal birth then it should be her choice, but only if she knows the risks xx

I can understand people not wanting to try but its shocking that so many medical practitioners don't even consider vaginal birth. Breech is normal!

There are just as many risks to baby with a CS.many of the risks associated with a breech birth come with providers who dont know how to assist a breech birth.

If I have another I'd do a breech VBAC without thinking about it.


----------



## tu123

chuck said:


> ^^^ exactly tu you have great medical and psychological reasons for choosing surgery.

You ARE right, but i am a chicken and dont want to risk it. 

Pooing my pants with no feeling on my way home with a friend one day and my screaming 2month old was just awful.:nope:

I still have to be careful now!

I work sats and sundays on a surgical ward and there is always a gynae list and most of the women are their for Childbirth injuries and are pissing themselves still-not for me. And i KNOW if the MW had cut me earlier-i was pushing for 90mins, it probably wouldnt have happened.

I so wanted to BF my daughter but instead was atatched to a pump for four mths (as long as i could tolerate it). I am DESPERATE for that not to happen. I just couldnt sit on me ass and i kept having to go to the loo, and was so uncomfortable. I am sure it didnt help with the latch and bonding.

I am still open to a normal birth, i just need further discussion with the OBST who i will see this monday. It is a huge decision and not to be taken lightly of course.


----------



## Maman

i think also saying ive had one cesarean and it was awful so they must all be is as silly as saying all vaginal births are awful. 

i can tell you my first cesarean was not like my second, they were completely different the first one was a complete shock to the system and omviously not as well done as it was an emergency, the stitching on me was done dodgy and i felt soem of it as the epi ran out. Still- no big deal for me as i must have a high pain threshold compared to some- BUT even with my high pain threshold im telling you there no way my second son would have come out and left me in one piece. Unless you have had a baby who is 10.5 or over im sorry but you have NO idea what youre talking about when it comes to actuely macrosomic babies and what its liker to be in labour or carry one. You think your pregnancy was uncomfortable? you have no idea, and i think labour and birth is much more dangerous and painful if your baby is massively big. I couldnt walk for the last 4 days of my pregnancy and by the time i got to the day of my section i was so physically worn down from it. The weight, the pain, the contrations every 7-10 mins for 4 days and feeling like i had broken every bone in my pelvis. Ive had this argument many tiomes before and i will have it many times again most probarly with some people on here who think their ways and opinion are the only one. 

I would feel really bad if i coined the term un-necesarean to describe my childrens birth and classing myself as a survivor as if its some terrible thing- for me all childbirth is wonderful... i cant imagine how id feel if my mum had said that about my birth :/


----------



## Maman

oh and ive got a massive bowel problem 3 months later that involves loads of pain, loads of bleeding and permenant dicomfort- so im really glad i didnt push him out!!!


----------



## Lina

The term unnecesarean is in reference to the birth method which was completely unecessary. It is not blaming the child in anyway it is simply one who has overcome an aggressive method of delivery which in hindsight was completely avoidable, reasoned as macrosomia, failure to progress and a whole host of others. Children are wonderful the process not always so.


----------



## kitty17

My c-section was an emergency, after a long and frustrating failed induction. Though the surgery & recovery went really really well, I'm still gutted because I really think if I refused induction, I might have gone into labour naturally and had a natural birth.

I actually enjoyed the c-section, it was a mad rush as LOs heartbeat was slowing dramatically with each contraction, but it was still handled really well and I was made to feel really comfortable, and I literally bounced back and was home about 36 hours after the op.

So having to have a c section wouldn't really bother me, but I 100% want to try for a VBAC if I have any more babies. Watching stuff like OBEM bums me out because I really think I missed out, I didn't experience proper contractions, my waters breaking, never got to push :(


----------



## CatandKitten

I would never have a C section unless it was an emergency. The idea of being cut open terrifies me.


----------



## MrsPOP

Its easy to say though in retrospect a cesearean could be avoided though, rendering them 'unecesearean'.

I mean I was induced, had an epi was constantly monitored...intervention after intervention etc...classical EMCS fodder.

But I *had *to be induced, I had pre-eclampsia, so in the end it was a neceserean really if you think about it. Not inducing me would have posed a hell of a risk to me and my LO. And tbh I wasnt surprised I ended up EMCS as my bishops score at commencement of induction was a measly 2.

I think if I was induced for purely post-dates (I was induced at 41+1) then yeah, I'd probably class it as uncesearean but because I was induced for a serious condition well, Im glad in a way, it probably saved me and my daughter.

Im not saying my induction was perfectly managed, it wasnt, it was awful for the first 24 hours but tbh I dont think it would have made much difference. And the Doctors gave me every chance to go Full Vag. They did 4 fetal blood samples over the space of 4 hours because LO was in distress but the FBS showed she wasnt hypoxic or acidotic. In fact they let me go further than another lady because Im medical, they told me that.


----------



## goddess25

I would not choose to have an elective section unless there was a medical indication and it would be safer for me or my baby. Otherwise it would be natural vaginal birth all the way.


----------



## NaturalMomma

I've had 2 vaginal births, 1 medicated in the hospital and 1 unmedicated at home. I'd choose homebirth for all future babies granted I and baby are healthy enough.


----------



## Snuffy

I say each to their own and if you would go for a vaginal birth over a section every time then great, but using an "oh-so-witty" phrase like unecesarian just seems to me to be looking down on people who opt for one probably for very valid reasons that you don't really need to be given an explanation for. 

THAT is what's most unnecessary.


----------



## chuck

Lina said:


> The term unnecesarean is in reference to the birth method which was completely unecessary. It is not blaming the child in anyway it is simply one who has overcome an aggressive method of delivery which in hindsight was completely avoidable, reasoned as macrosomia, failure to progress and a whole host of others. Children are wonderful the process not always so.

Exactly, my baby was never in distress...I was in the end because of not being allowed to even roll over onto my side without being told off by a MW, OB and my hubby.

It didnt save anyone, in fact it ruined a good 6 months of my life.


----------



## Lina

I think people are getting things mixed. Every situation is different and while you may feel your caesarean was necessary the next person may not feel so. 

The term is not a blanket term in reference to caesarean as a whole, rather it is one that applies where the handling of birth was excessive and therefore unnecessary. Do you not see how this can affect a woman?, the knowledge that she has had to endure major surgery when it was avoidable? So yes, physically aside, emotionally it is something that you need to 'survive'. It is not like failing at breastfeeding as you get a jolly good go at it, it is not getting a go at all and having hurdles placed in front of you by form of continuous foetal monitoring, being told to lie flat on your back and not being allowed to move which eventually results in an unnecesarean!


----------



## Snuffy

Nope, not mixed up. My first section was as you describe, but far from feeling cheated, I am more than happy with the way it panned out in the end, So whilst someone else may have felt distress at the same situation, I did not and I am offended by having a cheap scornful phrase attributed to it.


----------



## aliss

I think those who haven't suffered from depression/stress as a result of a birthing experience can't possibly understand those who have though. I didn't have a cesearean but I certainly had a traumatic vaginal delivery and my son suffered from medical malpractice, I can understand how some women can use the phrase "unnecessearan" (spelling?) to help convey the trauma and violation they feel after their birth experience. I don't have a "phrase" for mine but I guess violation is what I could call it, not a birth day.


----------



## Lina

You don't have to attribute anything to yours, but other women may do...:shrug:


----------



## chuck

When I use the term I use it to describe CS like mine the ones that really arent necessary the ones that are jumped to without other options, without waiting the one prescribes because of breech/big babies/prior CS but no other mitigating factors.

There was no reason for mine other than failure to wait and support me, I was over 9cm I had a cervical lip and was stuck on my back. If I had support things may have been different but I wasnt given the option. 

The whole unnecesaerean website revolves around education about CS and trying to reduce the CS that are chosen for no good reason and those carried out for reasons like mine...policy.

The term shouldn't belittle you or your birth if you chose that path or are very happy with it for what ever reason. 

If you choose to let it perhaps you need to aren't so happy about your surgery as you thought?


----------



## Snuffy

Please don't try to second guess how I feel about the births of my children. 

I just dislike having a derogatory nickname applied to it, in much the same way that I dislike the scorn often directed at formula feeders. It doesn't mean I'm not happy with my births or choices. It feels like sometimes the only way people can make themselves feel better is by trying to piss on the chips of people who are comfortable with their situation. 

Unsubscribing now - this thread isn't doing the raised bp much good.


----------



## Maman

Wss^ exactly what gets my goat about cesarean threads and its always the same posters trying to scare other women out of cesarean. im unsubscribing too!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I had my son naturally and I will be having this baby naturally. Yes labour is painful and can take a long time but it's better for both mum and baby and less risky than a c-ssection. Of course there are situations when a c-section is best for mum and baby due to complications either before or during labour and of course women should choose which is the safest option for their individual circumstances. So I think if you can give birth naturally and safley then you should but if there is a medical reason that natural labour would be to dangerous then I would choose a c-section x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

ETA: Also I have heard people say C-sections are the easy way out this is not the case, c-section recovery is painful and longer than a natural delivery so it is far frome easy. Women that have had c-ssections for what ever reason havn't 'failed' because they have brought a baby into this world. They made a baby and nurtured it for the time they were in the womb this is far from failure x


----------



## missbabypo

I didnt experience any problems bonding after my emcs but have pnd after my vbac.
Unless someone is in the situation i dont think you really know how you will react to the c-section question


----------

